# Poll #2 What other TS systems do you own? [MULTIPLE VOTES]



## Bill4728 (Sep 2, 2013)

Beside HGVC what other mini-system do you own? [MULTIPLE VOTES]
(1) Marriott
(2) Starwood
(3) Disney
(4) Wyndham (Club Wyndham)
(5) WorldMark 
(6) Shell
(7) Diamond Resort International (DRI)
(8) Hyatt
(9) Grand Pacific (excluding Marbrisa)
(10) Club IntraWest
(11) Vacation Resort International (VRI)
(12) Other ( post below what TS system)


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 3, 2013)

I changed the pool after 6 people voted Wyndham ( all three systems) If you own WM or Shell and want to change your vote PM me and I'll change it for you.

Bill


----------



## rjp123 (Sep 3, 2013)

Maybe a "none" option would be good.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 3, 2013)

The original request was for the following. Please add the others highlighted in red below and change the question slightly (replacing mini-system with timeshare system).

Beside HGVC what other Timeshare system do you own?? [MULTIPLE VOTES]
(1) Marriott
(2) Starwood
(3) Hyatt
(4) Disney
(5) Wyndham
(6) WorldMark
(7) Shell
(8) Blugreen
(9) Diamond Resort International (DRI)
(10) Vacation Resort International (VRI)
(11) Vacation Internationale (VI)
(12) Holiday Inn Vacation Club (HIVC)
(13) Club IntraWest
(14) Grand Pacific (excluding Marbrisa)
(15) Welk
(16) Other


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 3, 2013)

rjp123 said:


> Maybe a "none" option would be good.



Hmmm....I was only interested in knowing what others own but I guess others may be interested in knowing how many members only own Hilton.

Perhaps we can add:
(17) None (only own Hilton)


----------



## chriskre (Sep 3, 2013)

My other is bluegreen.


----------



## valadezm (Sep 3, 2013)

My other is none.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 3, 2013)

How about:
(18) Don't own Hilton. I'm just here being social. 

Jim


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 3, 2013)

chriskre said:


> My other is bluegreen.





valadezm said:


> My other is none.


Added both


----------



## frank808 (Sep 5, 2013)

My other is christmas mountain village and grandview las vegas.


----------



## chosita (Sep 5, 2013)

*What TS Own*

We own Grandview Las Vegas (Vacation Village)
We own Vacation Village Parkway, Kissimmee, FL (Orlando) We own too much, more points than can ever use.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 6, 2013)

chosita said:


> We own Grandview Las Vegas (Vacation Village)
> We own Vacation Village Parkway, Kissimmee, FL (Orlando) We own too much, more points than can ever use.



Hi Chosita and Welcome to TUG 

Are you also a Hilton owner? I just want to make sure since you're a newbie. 

When folks select view "New Posts" from the menu bar, they don't realize that a particular thread may be targeted for a specific TUG forum. LOL, which I'm guilty of from time to time when using the view "New Posts" option 

The real question is "_In addition to Hilton_, *what other Timeshare system do you own??"*


----------



## Dennyha (Sep 12, 2013)

We also own Disney.


----------



## Ima Timesharer (Sep 26, 2013)

*What other timeshares do you own?*

I have three Fiesta Americana Vacation Club timeshares. I don't hear much about it here, but I think they are great. Maybe it wasn't listed in the poll question because one can exchange directly with Hilton Grand Vacation Club without having to go through RCI, II, etc.


----------



## alwysonvac (Sep 27, 2013)

Ima Timesharer said:


> I have three Fiesta Americana Vacation Club timeshares. I don't hear much about it here, but I think they are great. *Maybe it wasn't listed in the poll question because one can exchange directly with Hilton Grand Vacation Club without having to go through RCI, II, etc*.



Yes, that's correct. FAVC was included in Poll #8 "Which HGVC Resorts do you own?" since FAVC owners have many of the HGVC benefits.

NOTE: For folks looking for more info on HGVC via FAVC see this recent discussion - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=199148


----------

